# Camping Villasol - Benidorm



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Has anyone overwintered at Villasol, Benidorm this year. I would appreciate an up to date review as we may over winter here in the future,

Thanks in advance,

Philip


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

same reply as to the question you posted on the other place..
good site. close to town... lots of brits use it and return..
No dogs....
Electric is on a meter, indoor small pool. good bar room with regular events.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

The site looks ok, seems popular, maybe a bit pricy. 
I don't think there's a bus service from the gate to the prom so you'd better be fit to walk a bit. Also, i seem to remember that the site entrance opens onto a busy road with inadequate pavements.

Very handy for the street market which is a few hundred yards along the road.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

any alternative suggestions.

cabby


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We stay there alot. Its not cheap but you pay for quality. Very close to Town centre, market etc. Good cross section of all Europeans and very friendly.

Villamar is just a short distance away, the sister site, but more permenants that tourers.

El Raco is just as good and not too far away up the main road fromTown

There are many others but we have not stayed on them.

We now tend to stay at Almafra which is just out of Town but alot cheaper, but the quality is not there. Short bus hop to Benni or Albir. Cyling routes from here are XL.

Really depends on what you want.

PM us if you want any more info.


----------

